# Full moon gulf Snapper report 7-12



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

So I didn't really do much snapper fishing this season but last night I had a opportunity to get out with Hobie fishing team member John Chapman ''Chappy'' under the full moon and with the season coming to a end I knew I had to bring my A game. One fish went 31.50 the other went 29 inches. The bite was super slow though with very little to no current but it was super flat out and nice to be out on the water!


----------



## jimbofisher (Jul 4, 2014)

Nice fish!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Good job, very nice fish. Sounds like it was fun being out there at night. No "bumps" in the night I take it?


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

If you don't get out often, it's nice to catch a couple like that!! Good job. GT


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Man that's a good night in my book!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Quality reds. Congrats.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Couple of beauts there!:thumbup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice snapper !


----------



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

Uuuhhh yeah, I'll take that catch even if I fish everyday. I think I need to get more Gulf kayak legs before I try at night in the Gulf.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

That'll do! Always wanted to do a night trip.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice big snapper. I'd take two of those anyday. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice fish!....well done.


----------

